# Staggered Wheels with Haldex



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

So, if I recall correctly we can’t really run staggered wheels without playing with tire sizes.
I’m planning on getting some new wheels 18x10 and 18x8.5 with 35 offset
So i wanted to ask what size tires I should be running an eleven if this set up is possible on our TT's

If anyones runing similar set up, would be nice to see some pictures with the final offsets :thumbup:

TIA


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

you can theirs a calc somewere that will tell you what tire size you need. all has to stay with in 5% or under i believe. that number maybe a little low but i remember people aiming for 4%


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

1fast2liter said:


> you can theirs a calc somewere that will tell you what tire size you need. all has to stay with in 5% or under i believe. that number maybe a little low but i remember people aiming for 4%


used the miata calc right now and i think i could use these 245/40-18 for the 18x10 wheel and 215/35-18 for the 8.5

soo is this making any sense?









Now my second question having 35 offset on the 10' wheel id like to see some examples what other people have. So please post some pics


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

seems close looks like a .07% differance so should be ok. . mean even total over all rolling diameter is like .02" differance... i think on the 10 with a 35 offset you dont need spacers... jwalkers were 10s in the rear i think i could be wrong though.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1fast2liter said:


> you can theirs a calc somewere that will tell you what tire size you need. all has to stay with in 5% or under i believe. that number maybe a little low but i remember people aiming for 4%


Here's that calculator.
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html

Speaking from personal experience, even 3% is too much. Definitely keep that % as small as possible. I think I'm at 0.1% different now and I have 8" front and 9.5 rear.

18x8 w 195/40/18
18x9.5 w 205/35/18


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Here's that calculator.
> http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html
> 
> Speaking from personal experience, even 3% is too much. Definitely keep that % as small as possible. I think I'm at 0.1% different now and I have 8" front and 9.5 rear.
> ...


 Yeah def try for around 1%. If you actually use the search theres a thread where someone posted up the actual equation to use. Not as simple as the calculator, but then you know its absolutely correct....unless you suck at math ha
4% is probably ok if you rarely drive your car, but higher then that you'll be looking for trouble


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

i knew it was a small number just couldnt remember what it was. i run 215/45/17 fronts and 225/45/17 rears. no problems at all in the last 5000 miles... will be going to 225/40/18 all around this winter.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

y tire differance is around 1.5% i believe. but also puts me lower in the front


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I run 225 40/18 in the front and 265 35/18 in the rear without and problems. I have an 8mm spacer in the rear to avoid rubbing on the inside part of the tire and (I think ) a 15mm spacer in the front to make it more flush.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Chances are you won't see any problems. But Ben had his pump or something break and running staggered wheels was the issue I believe. So far that's the only case we've had pop up but it's not a cheap problem to fix so it's better to play it safe


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah def try for around 1%. If you actually use the search theres a thread where someone posted up the actual equation to use. Not as simple as the calculator, but then you know its absolutely correct....unless you suck at math ha
> 4% is probably ok if you rarely drive your car, but higher then that you'll be looking for trouble


It's not how much you drive the car though, when I had the problem it came and went as it pleased. It could start within 5 mins of driving the car or after an hour.



PLAYED TT said:


> Chances are you won't see any problems. But *Ben had his pump or something break* and running staggered wheels was the issue I believe. So far that's the only case we've had pop up but it's not a cheap problem to fix so it's better to play it safe


I didn't break anything! I just had the issues so I swapped my winter wheels back on until I got the proper tire sizes. :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Chances are you won't see any problems. But Ben had his pump or something break and running staggered wheels was the issue I believe. So far that's the only case we've had pop up but it's not a cheap problem to fix so it's better to play it safe


Probably ^^^ not due to staggered wheels unless tires that Ben mounted were not equal/near equal diameter. Probably just coincidental...like having a silver TT and the radio breaks. Also, don't forget, audi installed staggered 18 inch wheels on the QS TT as the OEM standard wheel. If staggered was a problem, they never would have made them standard equipment.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

But Audi's staggered setup was only .5" difference and I thought they still kept the same tire size all around? (correct me if I'm wrong)

It was never the staggered wheels that was the problem, it was the incorrect tire sizes 100%. I still run the 8" front and 9.5" rear but my overall rolling radius is under 1% difference between the two.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> But Audi's staggered setup was only .5" difference and I thought they still kept the same tire size all around? (correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> It was never the staggered wheels that was the problem, it was the incorrect tire sizes 100%. I still run the 8" front and 9.5" rear but my overall rolling radius is under 1% difference between the two.


Yes Neb, you are correct, QS has 0.5 inch stagger but same size tire f & r to ensure same overall diameter (235-40s as i recall) is within specs for proper haldex operation. I've been running 1.0 stagger with near-same diameter (about 1% difference) for 5+ years and no issues. My tires are 235-40s and 265-35s.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> It's not how much you drive the car though, when I had the problem it came and went as it pleased. It could start within 5 mins of driving the car or after an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't break anything! I just had the issues so I swapped my winter wheels back on until I got the proper tire sizes. :beer:


Oops thought you did lol.


----------

